# Recherche d'application iPhone/iPad sur spots Apple



## MaxxieNegro (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour je sais que ma requête peut paraitre confuse. J'ai regarder hier sur TF1 une publicité de iPhone 4S et j'ai remarqué une application qui m'intéresse beaucoup voici le lien de la vidéo 
http://www.apple.com/fr/iphone/videos/#tv-ads-icloud-melody
L'application en question ce trouve entre la 21 & 25 seconde de ce spots publicitaire.

Je ne pense pas avoir de réponses à ma question mais comme mon cher grand père aurait dit qui ne tente rien n'a rien.
Bien cordialement

Max Negro


----------



## Gwen (12 Juillet 2012)

Peut être Pinterest mais sans certitude.


----------

